# leases



## mossyhorn (Apr 17, 2006)

tell me whats wrong with this picture. You lease land at a certain price the group pays the price they hunt kill have fun and whatever. Now next year price is different price is up tell guys and the next thing your are the scum of the earth because you told them it should be around the same price. Remember guys just say no and dont lease . i believe they are all kinds of jerks in this world and  it is a shame to have to deal with ones that are so self-righteous that i need some taller boots to wear while reading some of these posts.. good hunting and beware turner theres trouble for the littluns coming your way. mossy


----------



## Son (Apr 18, 2006)

been going up an average of .35 per acre for the last few years. Needs level out with the price of gas  or all of us blue collar hunter will have to quit hunting. Cost may defeat us before anti-hunters do.


Hmmm, didn't notice I was getting into the middle of something...


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Apr 18, 2006)

Mossyhorn,

The fact is, that we have both been childish on the thread calling each other names and so on, so leaving that out of the thread, lets go over the facts of why we are upset.

U have made the deal with jason, not me, that he could lease the land for the next 3 yrs with a .50 cent increase each yr. You and him had a handshake agrement on that.

This yr u send me a email, not him saying u are jumping the lease by $3 an acre????  
On top of that its not ur property its Rayoniers land, so it was not like u had to  increase the price to cover land taxes??

There was no laws broken on the land and the land was kept up in tip top shape. 

In the email u gave no reason why u decied to backtract out of ur agreement with jason over the price and never returned any emails or pm's from him concerning the land.
Thats why we are upset, if u can clearify some of this for us, maybe it will make everyting better???


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Apr 18, 2006)

speaking about the little deer, guess we should go ahead and post this thread from a post of urs in the food plot forum.
....................................................................................................................................
  #1       04-08-2006, 05:18 PM  
mossyhorn  
Been Around a While   Join Date: Sep 2004
Posts: 63  

 baby deer plots 

i was wondering what plants to plant to help draw in the young does and buttonheads so i might get that tender venison this year..

....................................................................................................................................


----------



## horsecreek (Apr 19, 2006)

Bowhunter24 said:
			
		

> speaking about the little deer, guess we should go ahead and post this thread from a post of urs in the food plot forum.
> ....................................................................................................................................
> #1       04-08-2006, 05:18 PM
> mossyhorn
> ...



RUT ROE, 
Somebody did their homework and got an A+..Someone else just (sorry moss) got it handed to them....(in a bad way too)...
Guess "words" will be on the menu tonight..??


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Apr 19, 2006)

Just so it is known, i am not posting on this thread to hand anything to anbody or be negative, i just laid out the facts on why were upset.


----------



## duckbill (Apr 19, 2006)

It'll be interesting to hear his response.


----------



## Thunderbeard (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## Donkeytoe (Apr 19, 2006)

*I got a great seat for this one*

pass the CORN!!!    Anbody thirsty?


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Land*

Push your elected officials to buy more land and put it into conversation for future recreation purposes. They are doing that up in in the land of taxes, only good thing I think they have done up here in a long time


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 19, 2006)

I just want to watch


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## Bowhunter24 (Apr 19, 2006)

Well guys, guess we know who the adult is.

And still we have unanswered questions? I stated facts, not accusations, and have witnesses to back me.

Mossy can we please not get   and addrese the questions in an adult type manner


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 20, 2006)

folks, handle this in PMs, nit on the forums for all to read


----------

